# Dominent eye problem solved?



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

I am right handed. But my dominant eye seems to be the left. When I tried aiming using my right eye there was having to adjust with much guesswork. I was thinking about changing to a right hand hold. Today, with both eyes open as I would firing a pistol I was getting a group able to cover with a quarter at 27" (the length of my garage). I thought it was due to the comfortable grip on my three day old Top Shot from Pocket Predators. Was not the case. After a few shots with a Jellybean from Simple Shot it was the same. Just in case someone out there has the same situation.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow, I thought my garage was small. You must drive a Prius. Still, good shooting from well over 2 feet. 

I had a similar problem Ol'school. Right handed but had to relearn pistol with left eye due to Lasik surgery. I fought with sighting a sling that way too, then settled on both eyes open just as you did. I'm a lot more consistent that way.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ha! I meant 27'. When I lived in the Pacific Northwest (Birch Bay, WA) I hadn't a garage at all, so 27" wouldn't have fit a canoe even sideways. When I sell this albatross of a house the move back may be in the works. In a few weeks it'll be too cold to shoot so it's my basement range for me. I'm getting a bit too old for this cold.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

TARNATION! I thought I lose the previous post and... Oops... I meant 27'. My basement range is bigger and in a few weeks it'll be too cold for me to practice outdoors. So I can't wait to read your post when your Perk comes in. Mine hasn't either but it'll be here next week. I ordered on the 13th of March.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm glad you worked it out . It's great when things come together .


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah Buddy! Now I'm getting consistent groups with even the homemade slings. So far though the Top Shot & the Jellybean seem to be the go to's. (did I just end a sentence with a preposition?). I'll probably short out when the Perk 9 arrives.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ol'school42 said:


> Yeah Buddy! Now I'm getting consistent groups with even the homemade slings. So far though the Top Shot & the Jellybean seem to be the go to's. (did I just end a sentence with a preposition?). I'll probably short out when the Perk 9 arrives.


You will love the Ranger Tac since you like the Top Shot . The Perk # 9 will keep you busy for awhile .


----------

